# DIY: AEG MSD Coil install.



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*** UPDATE This only works on vehicles that use the wasted spark design. If the wire harness going to your coil has more than 4 wires this will not work.***
Ok guys heres the DIY for the MSD coils that people seem intrested in.
Now this is my first DIY ive written so it may not be as good as the 2.0l DIY whore. ...cough vasillalov cough.... lol!
Little lesson on AEG spark control.
The ECU uses a wasted spark system. Which mean that cylinder 1 & 4 both fired at the same time all the time. Same with 2 & 3.
So when cylinder 1 is ready for spark both get spark. But since cylinder 4 is not ready for it its wasted hence the term.
For this DIY you'll need a few tools.
flat tip screw driver
alan keys
wire crippers
needle nose pliers or plug wire remover
MSD Coils #8224
some 12g wire
and various electrcal connectors
When you start you should have something that looks some what like this. Although your spark plug wires will be hooked up. 








Since you need new wires for this i used some longer needle nose plier to pull the wire off the plugs. The MSD coils use a normal connection on the wire intead of the stupid inverted style. Most parts stores can get you a universal 4 cylinder wire kit. You'll want straight boot wires. I upgraded at the same time with Taylor 8mm red wires.








Once you unbolt the coil and remove the 4 pin plug and the wires you can take the coil out. Now you need to take the module off of the coils. There are 2 black tabs that hold the module to the coils.
When you take the module off you will see that there are 3 terminals on the module.








The middle terminal is the common ground between the 2 coils. The 2 outside terminals supply the swithed on/off power to each coil.
You will need to make some jumper wires to attach the coils to the module. The ground wires will look something like this 2 wires that are conected at one terminal.








Next youll need to make 2 wires for the power connections. They should look something like this.









Now attach the wire to the module like this.









Then attach to the coils like so.









I remounted to module back in stock location. I use a few nuts as spacers for the top bolt, cause now the stock coil isnt in the way.
I then mounted the msd coils to the stock bottom holes.
Now when the module is remount like stock the wire on the left side of the module is for cyl 1 & 4 and the right is for 2 & 3.
So on mine the coil to the left is 1&4.








Now run your plug wires accordingly. On the motor the first plug closest to the driver side is #1 then #2 etc etc.
The way my coils are hanging is not recommened. They should be fully supported. Im going to make a bracket to hold them but i havent had time yet. Working 7 days a week really sucks sometimes.
Any question just ask and ill try to update with answers and info on the bracket.
I had help from silentdub a vr6 guy no less. So i have no problems helping others. Thats what makes these forums great!
The cars to be smoother and better gas milage plus i know if i get my dream of a 20v 2.0l turbo that my ignition can keep up.
_Modified by wishihada18t at 2:46 AM 8-20-2006_

_Modified by wishihada18t at 7:45 PM 8-20-2006_

_Modified by wishihada18t at 4:35 AM 11-9-2006_

_Modified by wishihada18t at 5:06 PM 1-2-2007_


_Modified by wishihada18t at 5:06 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: DIY: AEG MSD Coil install. (wishihada18t)*

niiice. With MSD, do you still get a wasted spark?


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: DIY: AEG MSD Coil install. (wishihada18t)*

Got part #s for the coils?
Great write-up, thanks!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

yes the coils are for GM vehicle which also used the wasted spark design.
the coils are MSD # 8224


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Good write up. Iwill be following it when i get my coils in.


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

any ideas on where to mount them ? and did you have to take the manifold off to get to the spark plug wires?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

You can replace the wires without removing the upper intake. You just have to be creative. hehehe


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

since i was replacing the wires anyway i just ripped the old one out with a set of pliers!


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

hahaha well that'll work!


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

I see this as a mod I'll be doing shortly. Very nice writeup I must say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Edit for: Is it easy to follow which wires go from the module to the coils and then to each plug wire? Just curious as from the pictures it seems a bit cunfusing (hooking up the wires on the wrong cylinder). I guess it might be easier to understand once you have everything in hand correct?


_Modified by TMTuned99.5Golf at 10:38 AM 8-23-2006_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

advantages? 
more complete combustion
better spark
any noticable differences?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

This may be a stupid, obvious question, but we have three terminals, two power and a common ground. Do the terminals alternate firing? like left coil, right coil and repeat?
I'm thinking if I pull a couple of strings, I might be able to design an electronic module that converts wasted spark to an electronic distrobution system. 
Could anyone answer what benefits would would have from converting wasted spark to a non-wasted system on stock management?


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

TMTunned on the stck coil the plug wires are label a,b,c,d A/D is 1 and 4 and B/C is 2 and 3 So you run the out put from the one side of the module to one coil and that is the coil for those 2 cylders. its easy to understand once its apart


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

pwt by pat
the module fires the coils according to the engine firing order which i believe is 1,3,2,4 so yes it would be alternating coils.

I dont think youll notice any difference by getting away from wasted spark. by the time you get to need to worry about it you'd already be running stand alone managent which wouldnt use wasted spark.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

ejg3855.
so far gas milage seems to be up a little. idle is smoother even with the cam chip and stiffer mounts.
and it just seems more repsonsive overall.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Absolutely right... by the time you start caring about the wasted spark (which is nothing more than wasted energy, not necessarily power) you will go standalone.
well said friend.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Well, just ordered myself 2 of the coil towers as specified from this DIY. Total cost was like $73.71 shipped for the both of them. Not sure I'm going to purchase the plug wires though. I think I may be able to use the 9mm(or maybe they're 8mm) silicone wires I have from my '89 Bronco that are for the most part, barely used. Just need to check/change the plug at the coil tower.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Alrighty now... so I just got back from a trial run with this setup. All i can really say is WOW!!







definitely made a diference on throttle reponse for sure! 
Though I'd also like to note that for my car, I have a K&N filter w/3" dryer ducting to the box(it works and that cost me $8!) and no rear muffler (just straight piped 2" from the resonator back).
Throttle response is definitely quicker and smoother. Since I just filled up my tank I haven't done any checks for gas milege just yet. I'll update that after a few weeks where I'll have run about 4 tanks through. 

One thing that I would like to note is about the plug wires that I used. I didn't get the Taylor universal. Instead I bought some Accell super stock (I think they're 8mm) plug wires. These merely cost me $34.99 for a set. Part number for that kit is #4040. 
So for this whole setup it only cost me $108.70 and if you ask me, was well worth it! If you have the money laying around, go ahead and try it. It's really not that hard to do as explained from this DIY. Right now my coils are mounted like the main post are as I can't figure out a good location that I'm happy with just yet. When I do, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

im glad you like it. i like poping the hood when people ask and there like woah MSD! haha.
im hoping to get a usrt intake manifoldover the winter or early spring so i decide to hold off on the bracket for right now until thats done so there is no interfernce.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

any long term beefits to date?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_any long term beefits to date?

For myself I've just noticed the smoothness of the throttle. I've only gone about 440 miles since I put mine in due to nearly a week long trip (flying).
When I did check my gas milege at the half way mark I was almost up 2mpg. Though also take into consideration that I changed my oil as well which generally increases the mpg when you change it.

Something that I would like to note about how the car is now. It was only the first few times starting up the car was it noticeably faster. I figure the reason behind that is the ECU hadn't adjusted the air/ fuel ratio right away as it was still use to a wekaer spark and therefore dumping more gas in. After about the 5th or so startup of my car did I noticed the speed from a standstill go down to as it was prior to making the change (wow factor was gone) but atleast a slight increase in mpg is there still.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

pretty much about the same here too. i just did a oil change last weekend and went with royal purple this time and the idle is smotther yet again. you almost cant tell that im camed with the ecs dog bone inserts!


----------



## jettaspeeddubzero (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY: AEG MSD Coil install. (wishihada18t)*

It about time. You have any F$^%ing clue how long I've been waiting for this.( JK.) Awesome DIY. It'll be done this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by jettaspeeddubzero at 11:07 AM 9-25-2006_


_Modified by jettaspeeddubzero at 11:07 AM 9-25-2006_


----------



## jettaspeeddubzero (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY: AEG MSD Coil install. (jettaspeeddubzero)*

Wait, I have a 2001 8v MKIV. This is not the same set up as my car. Will this work for my MK4?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: DIY: AEG MSD Coil install. (jettaspeeddubzero)*

this is for a mk 4....


----------



## jettaspeeddubzero (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: DIY: AEG MSD Coil install. (pwnt by pat)*

I believe the ignition coil for the AEG and AZG MK4 motor is different in quite a few ways. Can I still make this work for my AZG motor?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: DIY: AEG MSD Coil install. (jettaspeeddubzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaspeeddubzero* »_I believe the ignition coil for the AEG and AZG MK4 motor is different in quite a few ways. Can I still make this work for my AZG motor?









post a picture and we could probably help you out


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

im not sure what the azg coil is like. but post a pic and we might be able to figure it out.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Good stuff! 
These GM coil packs are exactly what my old Chevy Z24 used. What I would be concerned about is how are you sure that the MSD coils are matching or exceeding the electrical speciffications of the OEM coilpack? This is crucial to having a strong enough spark to do a proper fuel ignition but not too strong so that electrolisis starts to eat up the electrodes of the spark plugs.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Thought I might note that I changed my plugs over the weekend so with this mod that I did, after a few months and a few thousand miles I can pull my plugs to check out how they look and if need be, I can post pictures. Granted I have oil burn but what else is new


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

GM used thes coils in so many cars. so pretty much any parts store will have one in stock should it go one you.
as for the meeting the oem specs im not sure. im gonna pull out my well used plugs soon to check them. i have over 2000 km on it so far with no problems.


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

any one know if this will work on a ABA obd1 motor?
I think search is messed up, all the topics came back with error-invalid topic


----------



## jettaspeeddubzero (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (projectracerabbit)*

All the topics in the DIY come back with an invalid topic error!


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (projectracerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projectracerabbit* »_any one know if this will work on a ABA obd1 motor?
I think search is messed up, all the topics came back with error-invalid topic

Yes to the ABA deal. I bought an MSD Blaster SS coil pn: 8207 from Ebay for about $40 shipped. I then disassembled the stock coil and hooked/soldered a wire from pin 15 to the positive post on the coil and then a wire to pin 1 to the negative post. I then modified the plug wire with the supplied wire end from MSD and Voilla! It works great and runs soooo smooooth! My car is an obdII but it should work the same as obdI. Here is a pic for Reference.










_Modified by vwnut18t at 8:23 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut18t)*

cool


----------



## PFunk242 (Sep 14, 2005)

So i pulled my AVH apart today to do this to and my coil pack is diffrent than the AEG one. My coil pack is all one part. Anyone have any ideas if i might be able to use the trianglur part from the AEG between the car plug and the msd coils? The plug looks the same as mine allthough i'm now sure that it is the same. The conecter is a 6 pin conection.
Thanks for any help guys?


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

the harness going to the AEG coil is only 4 wires.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

I looked in my bently at the wiring for the AVH.
It appears there are some models that dont use the wasted spark design. The module and coil looks like one unseperable unit.
the only way i can see right now would be to use an aftermarket ignition box simliar to the MSD 6AL. there is one that would work but i forget the model #. then from there you would run to 4 seperate coils instead of the 2 like on my AEG. I think it would cost over $500 to do this right, maybe more. the benifit isnt worth it IMHO.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Something I thought I might update in here that I just discovered last night and this morning.
Last night after replacing the coolant flange on my car it wouldn't start. it just kept cranking over and over. As I scoured through the fuses I came to find out that fuse #29 (For the ECM) was blown. Had me rather worried. Replaced it and started the car to which it sounded like as a major misfiring was going on. 
After blowing a few fuses trying to figure it out because it would blow before the CEL was able to come on, I put a new fuse in and turned the power to the motor on, w/o turning it over. As I was listening I heard an occasional electric "tick", like something was contacting under the hood. I found out that the noise I was hearing was coming from the coil packs. I put my hand on one pack and found it to be rather warm where as the other pack was cold. 
Once I figured something was up with the ignition I quickly switched back over to the OEM stuff, replaced the fuse once again and the car started right up. So right now I have a blown MSD coil pack that I need to replace but it boggles me. What could have cause the pack to blow? I'll be writing MSD about this one for sure.

To sum this all up, if you ever have fuse #29 blow and upon starting up your car to heard it runnning ROUGH, one of the MSD packs is probably blown. Just thougth I'd let you all know this since it just cost me a day in autobody since I had it today and my car not running kept me from going.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

may car is now stored for the winter but i log a few miles on mine with no problem. where did you get the coil from. id try and return it for warrenty.
I realized recently that the module from a y cyl cavalier should work and give a sturdy mounting place for the coils. im gonna grab one from a wreking yard come spring to try out.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Just curious, why did you choose the GM style MSD coil packs as opposed to something like this which would have been a much cleaner, easier installation.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

For a few reasons,
1.) I had the other style in stock!
2.) the VR guys are running them so i knew it would work somehow
3.)Supply, like i said its the same coil GM uses on about a billion cars, cavalier, grand am grand prix bonneville, etc. Any auto parts store will have a stock GM replacement if needed.
4.) Come spring when i get my bracket made i think it will look cooler.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Something I'm else I just noticed upon searching for a good price on the coils, at http://www.jegs.com I found their brand coils:
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs...10681








These are only $33/each and would prolly do the job just as well.


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_Something I'm else I just noticed upon searching for a good price on the coils, at http://www.jegs.com I found their brand coils:
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs...10681








These are only $33/each and would prolly do the job just as well.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i may try this instead


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

now to find a decent set of spark plug wires that are kinda cheap


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolfGreen* »_now to find a decent set of spark plug wires that are kinda cheap

I just picked up a set of Accell Super Stock Universal wires from Autozone for like $35 (8-cylinder model). Can't remember exactly what size they are off the top of my head but they do the job.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Looks like Jegs advertises 45000 volts and MSD advertises 40000 voltshttp://www.msdignition.com/coil_blaster_9_8224.htm.

anyone know what stock is?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*

I've heard the stock is rumored to be around 15k. Finding an exacting answer would take a LOT of research, prolly asking VW or something if not checking with a volt meter.


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

How about using one of these...








http://www.034motorsport.com/p...id=40


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

that's always a possibility! Though prolly never came to mind as it doesn't seem to be readily available at your local parts store, right?
Looks like it would be worth a shot for sure.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_I've heard the stock is rumored to be around 15k. Finding an exacting answer would take a LOT of research, prolly asking VW or something if not checking with a volt meter.









Youre joking about the voltmeter..right?


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

Looks like the one from motorsports would work.
I am still looking for one that doesnt require me getting new wires.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Youre joking about the voltmeter..right?


hence the







afterwards


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_

hence the







afterwards









Sorry I am a bit slow.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Sorry I am a bit 


















No worries, today feels like another monday.... I'm a bit still as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

Maybe run four of these...








100kV


----------



## jcthelight (Feb 5, 2010)

at_the_speed_of_2.l0w said:


> How about using one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know this an old thread but i think i'm having the not enough spark issue and can't find a good coil to supply my supercharged aeg gls. did you ever find out if the coil from 034 motorsports ever worked out? thanks


----------



## DonsMK480 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll bring it back from the dead cause it needs to be seen... This thread answered the only question my brother and I had left on my AEG turbo build. Thanks guys!!


----------



## jaesz (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry for bringing this back.:banghead: I really want to know how long this MSD coil last. Is there any negative side effect from doing this?


----------



## indigenus (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been doing it for a few thousand miles and I've gone through a couple of ICMs running this setup. I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to not use the factory ICM for this without doing a whole stand alone. Does anyone know if this would work or not? MSD was no help at all...https://www.msdperformance.com/products/ignitions/distributorless/parts/6302


----------

